# sweet potato vs oatmeal



## sicko (Mar 15, 2006)

During maintenance/cutting

 Which one is preferred and why?

 Oatmeal has  66 carbs , non sugar, 7 fat (1 sat), in 100 g

 where
 sweet potato has 21 carbs,8 sugar, no fat in 100 g.

 We usually eat a 300 g potato which is 63 carbs , 24 sugar , no fat.........

 Now...i know the sugar thing is the non-processed nature one...but yes it is sweet and it has sugar !.....

 so.......i tend more to oatmeal ...what do you think

 Note: My porridge is not sweet . its like oats/egg whites/salt


----------



## GFR (Mar 15, 2006)

I used both on my last cut and it worked great.....these two carb sources were 90% of my carb diet each day.


----------



## Gordo (Mar 15, 2006)

Both are good, more fiber in the sweet potato and way more vitamins....boat loads of vitaminA


----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2006)

either one will do.   If you are looking for an even better carb source then you could go with Scottish Oats instead.  Less processed.  

Don't forget to eat the skin on the SP too


----------



## Rea (Mar 15, 2006)

i would have to go with oatmeal


----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2006)

Why?


----------



## r0dxx (Mar 15, 2006)

This may sound hard to believe...But for the past 6 months...Other then cheat meals, and pwo...My only carb source is oats. Have them dry, wet, cooked, just eat them for every meal. 

Whats this scottish oats you are talking about? I wonder if I could hit 5% with a less processed oat!!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2006)

they are also called Scottish Oats.  Basically it's the grout chopped into pieces instead of rolled out.


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> they are also called Scottish Oats.  Basically it's the grout chopped into pieces instead of rolled out.



Sounds similar to steel-cut oats.


----------



## sicko (Mar 16, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Sounds similar to steel-cut oats.



ya..larger pieces compared to Quaker...
I use Jordan's Multigrain porridge Conservation Grade Wholegrain Oat Flakes (50%), Conservation Grade Wholegrain Wheat Flakes (23%), Conservation Grade Barley Flakes (17%), Rice Flakes (10%) or organic Jordan Oats.

Not processed, large pieces.

http://www.jordanscereals.co.uk/page.asp?partid=150


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 16, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> either one will do.   If you are looking for an even better carb source then you could go with Scottish Oats instead.  Less processed.
> 
> Don't forget to eat the skin on the SP too


 steel cut oats are yummy! 


I really like Oat bran as an alternative to Oats too - higher in protein and fiber and they swell up A LOT so keeps you fuller!


----------



## MACCA (Mar 16, 2006)

I have scottish oats every morning as part of my breakfast 100% oats.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 16, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Sounds similar to steel-cut oats.


Yup, same thing sorry.  To many names for it


----------



## Phoenix87 (Mar 16, 2006)

How do you prepare your steel cuts... I have been eating the packet oats (full of sugar) but I was gaining so i didn't care... Now I need to lose a few pounds... I usually add a couple tbl of peanut butter in them too...


----------



## r0dxx (Mar 16, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> steel cut oats are yummy!
> 
> 
> I really like Oat bran as an alternative to Oats too - higher in protein and fiber and they swell up A LOT so keeps you fuller!



Maybe a dumb question, but why would it be good if it has more protein, isn't it incomplete?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 16, 2006)

Yes it is but when injested with other proteins such as whey, eggs or even other grains then it becomes a complete protein.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 16, 2006)

.... Just because it is incomplete does not mean your body will not use it.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 16, 2006)

Depends... I usually cover and soak mine in boiling water for an hr before cooking for a few minutes and add banana, cottage cheese and cinnamon.


----------



## leg_press (Mar 16, 2006)

Oatmeal/ steel cut oats, fill me up to much, so I cant eat meal 2 so I have switched to sugar free muesli.


----------



## Gordo (Mar 16, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Depends... I usually cover and soak mine in boiling water for an hr before cooking for a few minutes and add banana, cottage cheese and cinnamon.



I was with ya on the banana and the cinnamon....but cottage cheese in oatmeal/oatbran  

(that's just crazy talk)

Yoghurt, sure....

j/k


----------



## bushroot (Mar 17, 2006)

Natty peanut butter and banana in my oatmeal.  As for sweet potato or oats, I dunno.  I always do oats in the morning.  Sweet potato just doesn't sound like breakfast food to me.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 17, 2006)

Food is Food. Dosent matter when you eat it. It is just that most of us are so conditioned into thinking breakfast, Lunch and Dinner 'foods'. But it really dosent matter what you eat and when you eat it. So long as it fits into your cal requirements.


----------



## r0dxx (Mar 17, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> .... Just because it is incomplete does not mean your body will not use it.



Wow...I just read up on it...http://www.bodyforlife2.com/incompletprotein.htm

I can't believe how much protein I actually eat...Just from adding the protein up in my oats, nuts, and bread. So technically when I eat my midnight bedtime snack of cottage cheese and almonds, the 5g of protein in the almonds is complete!!! w0000000t w00000t


----------

